# Fly fishers in N Georgia



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I dont know of a fly fish club in Atlanta. But I'm sure there is. I see on this site where all y'all in Florida have gatherings of like skiffs on the water somewhere on the coast.
Where this is going is my boat has been sitting for a year. My son in law bought a big offshore boat that has kept me from taking my boat to NC. I dont mind fishing alone, grass carp, but I want to use my boat.
I thought about a fly only carp tournament on one of our many big lakes
I mostly like fly fishing in saltwater but carp have changed that.
Also i dont know a lot of fly fishers in Georgia. And i don't want to hang around Gary's
When i plan a tarpon trip I have to take a non fly fisher just to get someone to go, and I'm not doing that again


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I dont know of a fly fish club in Atlanta. But I'm sure there is. I see on this site where all y'all in Florida have gatherings of like skiffs on the water somewhere on the coast.
> Where this is going is my boat has been sitting for a year. My son in law bought a big offshore boat that has kept me from taking my boat to NC. I dont mind fishing alone, grass carp, but I want to use my boat.
> I thought about a fly only carp tournament on one of our many big lakes
> I mostly like fly fishing in saltwater but carp have changed that.
> ...


Although I am not a huge trout fisherman by any means, NGTO is going to be your best point of contact for other flyfisherman in GA. Although it is technically a trout website, It really tends to be more fly fishing of any kind. Otherwise Microskiff does seem to have plenty of GA guys as well.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I dont know of a fly fish club in Atlanta. But I'm sure there is. I see on this site where all y'all in Florida have gatherings of like skiffs on the water somewhere on the coast.
> Where this is going is my boat has been sitting for a year. My son in law bought a big offshore boat that has kept me from taking my boat to NC. I dont mind fishing alone, grass carp, but I want to use my boat.
> I thought about a fly only carp tournament on one of our many big lakes
> I mostly like fly fishing in saltwater but carp have changed that.
> ...


Also, there are lots of fly fishing tournaments around- you just have to be willing to drive some. They can be super fun and a great way to meet new people. AO does the southern striper open on lanier(plenty of skiffs there), Hardly Strictly Musky in TN, carp cup in Knoxville, Redfish tournament in Charleston


----------



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

http://www.atlantaflyfishingclub.org/


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If the Fish Hawk in Atlanta is still up and running - they'd be a good source for fly info in north Georgia... and if all else fails look at local maps where you are for small creeks that flow through and join bigger ones. A drift down one solo might put you in small creek bass heaven. Years and years ago - just a bit west in Alabama (between Huntsville and Guntersville) those kind of places were a learning area for me and I'm pretty sure north Georgia isn't much different.... The only caveat would be to avoid any small creeks during heavy rains since they turn into flash flooding areas very quickly....


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I used to live in N Georgia and that’s where I took up fly fishing. However IMHO the stocking program has gotten quite corrupt the past 10-15 years and unless you’re willing to pay upwards of $400 per day to fish private water or the e-coli infested Hooch don’t expect to catch many respectable sized trout. You’re better off traveling a bit to NC or Tennessee for good trout fishing. For the past couple of years I haven’t and probably will never again buy another trout stamp in Georgia. OK rant over. Now for some really good fly fishing the Lower Etowah and the small feeder creeks offer excellent opportunities for spotted bass and stripers. That was our main stomping grounds up there and some beautiful scenery. The best way to access the Etowah is by kayak. If you get in touch with Euharlee Creek outfitters they offer kayak rentals and shuttle service for a reasonable price. Also if you’re willing to hire a guide, Cohutta Outfitters in Cartersville is a first class operation with some great guys running things there. They also have a little side bar in the shop where you can grab a beer or glass of wine and talk fishing with folks. Hope this helps.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Plenty of fly fishermen around metro Atlanta area. If you wanna do a carp tourney, get in touch with Henry Cowan. With his contacts, it will get done.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

J-Dad said:


> http://www.atlantaflyfishingclub.org/


I sent they an email. Plan to go a meeting


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

GaG8tor said:


> I used to live in N Georgia and that’s where I took up fly fishing. However IMHO the stocking program has gotten quite corrupt the past 10-15 years and unless you’re willing to pay upwards of $400 per day to fish private water or the e-coli infested Hooch don’t expect to catch many respectable sized trout. You’re better off traveling a bit to NC or Tennessee for good trout fishing. For the past couple of years I haven’t and probably will never again buy another trout stamp in Georgia. OK rant over. Now for some really good fly fishing the Lower Etowah and the small feeder creeks offer excellent opportunities for spotted bass and stripers. That was our main stomping grounds up there and some beautiful scenery. The best way to access the Etowah is by kayak. If you get in touch with Euharlee Creek outfitters they offer kayak rentals and shuttle service for a reasonable price. Also if you’re willing to hire a guide, Cohutta Outfitters in Cartersville is a first class operation with some great guys running things there. They also have a little side bar in the shop where you can grab a beer or glass of wine and talk fishing with folks. Hope this helps.


I dont trout fish anymore, been there. Once i went to Alaska or caught a bone on fly i was done with truck fish


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I dont trout fish anymore, been there. Once i went to Alaska or caught a bone on fly i was done with truck fish


There's a few trout in Georgia worth fishing for.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

tx8er said:


> There's a few trout in Georgia worth fishing for.


Those are beauties. Dont how much it cost to fish the Soque


----------



## tx8er (Jun 3, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Those are beauties. Dont how much it cost to fish the Soque


It was “private” water. We paid $150 pp per day. A bargain imho when you consider what travel costs would be to find similar fish.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> I dont trout fish anymore, been there. Once i went to Alaska or caught a bone on fly i was done with truck fish


Caught some nice ones out in Colorado. The missus is from Missouri and we’ve fished the White out there and in Arkansas. Love fishing the smallies out there too.


----------



## Ferrulewax (Mar 19, 2018)

permitchaser said:


> I dont trout fish anymore, been there. Once i went to Alaska or caught a bone on fly i was done with truck fish


I’ll agree with you there- stocked trout are not a fish I care much about, but don’t discount all of Georgia’s fisheries. Of course it sounds like you like carp, but I would definitely see about booking a day with henry cowen on the lake for stripers as well- its literally a saltwater fish.

Wild trout are awesome too, but you definitely won’t find many as big as those alaska fish, they can be a lot of fun as well, from time to time.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

We need to get you a striper on the fly. Henry Cowen is the man for what he calls "sodium free stripers." Right now he spends his time chasing carp, but it won't be long 'til he's chasing stripers. 
I'll second Ferrulewax about NGTO. I know it has trout in its name, but we are primarily a fishing community geared toward trout. We have members who are more warm water focused, and most are fly flingers. I fish primarily fly on Russell lake and surrounding waters.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> I sent they an email. Plan to go a meeting


They got back to me and the meeting is Wednesday evening. They want me to introduce myself and tell them about myself. Wonder how much time they have
The Presidents name is Greg Thurlow


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> They got back to me and the meeting is Wednesday evening. They want me to introduce myself and tell them about myself. Wonder how much time they have
> The Presidents name is Greg Thurlow


I live in Georgia on lake Allatoona. Like you, I have less interest in the local trout fishery due to being spoiled by trout fishing in the West where I grew up. I would much rather fish the salt in my skiff and catch something that pulls a little line than a stocked trout that rolls around before dying. Don't get me wrong, wild trout in a picturesgue setting are hard to beat on fly. But there is not much that compares to what I am used to around here. 
On my lake, I love Striper season. I also love spring time for spotted bass, and right now it's carp and gar season. If I don't drive to the gulf for tarpon, reds or other salt species, then I fish carp. They are a great tune up for other flats fish. 
I am lucky enough to live near a great fly shop (Cohutta Fishing Company) so I get plenty of opportunities to meet with other anglers. Having said all this, I love the idea of meeting other Georgia skiff owners for a fly outing. Count me in if you ever get that set up. Also, I loved your comment about not ever taking a non-flyfisher tarpon fishing again. I have been there. It doesn't go well.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Scott Kor said:


> I live in Georgia on lake Allatoona. Like you, I have less interest in the local trout fishery due to being spoiled by trout fishing in the West where I grew up. I would much rather fish the salt in my skiff and catch something that pulls a little line than a stocked trout that rolls around before dying. Don't get me wrong, wild trout in a picturesgue setting are hard to beat on fly. But there is not much that compares to what I am used to around here.
> On my lake, I love Striper season. I also love spring time for spotted bass, and right now it's carp and gar season. If I don't drive to the gulf for tarpon, reds or other salt species, then I fish carp. They are a great tune up for other flats fish.
> I am lucky enough to live near a great fly shop (Cohutta Fishing Company) so I get plenty of opportunities to meet with other anglers. Having said all this, I love the idea of meeting other Georgia skiff owners for a fly outing. Count me in if you ever get that set up. Also, I loved your comment about not ever taking a non-flyfisher tarpon fishing again. I have been there. It doesn't go well.


Thanks man I'll keep you posted after my meeting on Wed. for Atlanta fly fishers
heard from 2 of them via email
I'd like to fish for Stripers on fly, caught a bunch on lures, also have a Gar fly I'd like to try


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Scott Kor said:


> I live in Georgia on lake Allatoona. Like you, I have less interest in the local trout fishery due to being spoiled by trout fishing in the West where I grew up. I would much rather fish the salt in my skiff and catch something that pulls a little line than a stocked trout that rolls around before dying. Don't get me wrong, wild trout in a picturesgue setting are hard to beat on fly. But there is not much that compares to what I am used to around here.
> On my lake, I love Striper season. I also love spring time for spotted bass, and right now it's carp and gar season. If I don't drive to the gulf for tarpon, reds or other salt species, then I fish carp. They are a great tune up for other flats fish.
> I am lucky enough to live near a great fly shop (Cohutta Fishing Company) so I get plenty of opportunities to meet with other anglers. Having said all this, I love the idea of meeting other Georgia skiff owners for a fly outing. Count me in if you ever get that set up. Also, I loved your comment about not ever taking a non-flyfisher tarpon fishing again. I have been there. It doesn't go well.


Oh I almost forgot. We used to call Allatoona the dead sea


----------



## Flycaster (Jun 19, 2018)

I’m also interested in a NGA meet up as well. I live in Suwanee not far from the Chattahoochee River and the McGinnis Ferry Boat ramp. I do not share the disdain others have expressed for the river and fish it regularly for trout and for carp. Also fish on Lake Lanier as it’s only about 20 minutes away. I also love sight fishing in the salt water and do it as often as I can.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

permitchaser said:


> Oh I almost forgot. We used to call Allatoona the dead sea


I love that knickname. It keeps the fishing rifraff away. Now if only I could come up with a way to reduce the pleasure boaters.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just got back from the meeting. Seems like a lot of nice people. Met @JDad and we discussed getting together with other Atlanta area microskiffers. He's close to Lanier but Altoona would work. Maybe go after carp
I'm open to suggestions


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

I’m south of ATL in Newnan/PTC area. I’d be down for carp or trout trips.


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

PropGunOne said:


> I’m south of ATL in Newnan/PTC area. I’d be down for carp or trout trips.


Newnan here. I’m interested.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Talked to @JDad and may get together with him in a few weeks to explore Lanier for carp


----------



## Rnfarley (Aug 29, 2018)

Not to revive an old thread, but I'd love to have a little skiff meetup - I live in N Paulding and fish Altoona a lot but struggle to find good fish in the winter on fly since most seem deep. Anyone have any strong opinions for a good meetup the first of the year? Also - Cohutta Fishing Co and Alpharetta Outfitters both host striper tournaments in the spring - a good chance to meet some guys too.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Rnfarley said:


> Not to revive an old thread, but I'd love to have a little skiff meetup - I live in N Paulding and fish Altoona a lot but struggle to find good fish in the winter on fly since most seem deep. Anyone have any strong opinions for a good meetup the first of the year? Also - Cohutta Fishing Co and Alpharetta Outfitters both host striper tournaments in the spring - a good chance to meet some guys too.


RN, I live on Allatoona. We should meet up at some point. Yeah, winter is a little tougher here but the main problem is that I have gotten soft and I have started avoiding the cold. When have done well in the winter, it has been with jig fly fished deep under an indicator fly. 

Last week I was out (it wasn't as cold as this week) and the indicator fly got crushed by a really good largemouth. Good largemouth for this lake is 4+ pounds. That was unexpected. I caught several smaller spotted bass on the jig fly (see attached) but it wasn't a banner day by any means. I'm guessing that the water temp has gone from 55° to around 50° and dropping. 

Articulating Baby Bass


----------



## Rnfarley (Aug 29, 2018)

Scott Kor said:


> RN, I live on Allatoona. We should meet up at some point. Yeah, winter is a little tougher here but the main problem is that I have gotten soft and I have started avoiding the cold. When have done well in the winter, it has been with jig fly fished deep under an indicator fly.
> 
> Last week I was out (it wasn't as cold as this week) and the indicator fly got crushed by a really good largemouth. Good largemouth for this lake is 4+ pounds. That was unexpected. I caught several smaller spotted bass on the jig fly (see attached) but it wasn't a banner day by any means. I'm guessing that the water temp has gone from 55° to around 50° and dropping.
> 
> ...



How deep is deep? haha. Yeah, honestly I still get some top water action here and there but sub surface has seemed hit or miss. That's a great looking fly - do you basically fish a dry-dropper style rig? We should definitely fish sometime. 

I really miss sightfishing redfish down in FL now that we're back up here (I grew up here) so I tend to find myself getting shallow and semi-blind / semi-intelligent estimate casting for bass. The Etowah is a bit more enticing since it's clear and shallower, but staying dry in a kayak has been a challenge in the winter... I need to just inflate my Flycraft and get out there. Went to weiss weekend before last and saw a couple nice stripers, but nothing was interested in eating.


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

Rnfarley said:


> How deep is deep? haha. Yeah, honestly I still get some top water action here and there but sub surface has seemed hit or miss. That's a great looking fly - do you basically fish a dry-dropper style rig? We should definitely fish sometime.
> 
> I really miss sightfishing redfish down in FL now that we're back up here (I grew up here) so I tend to find myself getting shallow and semi-blind / semi-intelligent estimate casting for bass. The Etowah is a bit more enticing since it's clear and shallower, but staying dry in a kayak has been a challenge in the winter... I need to just inflate my Flycraft and get out there. Went to weiss weekend before last and saw a couple nice stripers, but nothing was interested in eating.


Deep is usually around 12 feet, but I decide by looking at my electronics. Yes, dry-dropper. That deep takes a leader with really good turnover so I use a twisted or furled leader with a stiff tippet to the indicator and a long dropper line. I also use an 11.5ft long switch rod to help with the long leader and dropper set up, but a 9 footer will work. Allatoona can be quite clear in certain sections, and that's where I go. The Etowah is nice too, but I have a flats skiff so I only fish it out of my kayak, and that usually takes two people (two vehicles). 

I also fish Florida to Louisiana for reds, tarpon or whatever. I sight fish Allatoona carp to stay tuned up for the salt.


----------



## Rnfarley (Aug 29, 2018)

Yeah, the long rod would definitely help... seems like that's been coming up a lot lately for lake fishing as I'm doing homework. Allatoona carp... now that'd be the ticket. I scoped out a spot at the mouth of the coosa a couple weeks back that supposedly holds carp in the fall with no luck, and plan to go back in spring. 

My preferred way to kayak the Etowah is paddling your butt off upstream when you put in,"motor up" and fish home. Plus if you put in at that first ramp after weinman, you'll usually have the river to yourself as not many will portage around weinman.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I live in Oxford, GA and can meet on a weekend after Christmas like January. Not on a day like today, 37 degrees and rain. I don't know if Carp are active in the cold. I'll go to my grass carp lakes to see if they are


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I fished the Striper Tourney on Lanier last year. It was miserable, although some folks may have enjoyed it. It was the first decent weekend weather wise, and there were somewhere around 17,000 bass boats blasting around. I got beat to death on Saturday and didn't fish on Sunday. I learned 2 things...
1. I'm not a tournament fisherman 
2. I didn't lose anything on Lanier, so I don't have a reason to go back
If any of you guys find yourselves around the eastern side of the state, hit me up. Hartwell, Russell, or Clark Hill


----------



## Scott Kor (Feb 3, 2019)

fishnpreacher said:


> I fished the Striper Tourney on Lanier last year. It was miserable, although some folks may have enjoyed it. It was the first decent weekend weather wise, and there were somewhere around 17,000 bass boats blasting around. I got beat to death on Saturday and didn't fish on Sunday. I learned 2 things...
> 1. I'm not a tournament fisherman
> 2. I didn't lose anything on Lanier, so I don't have a reason to go back
> If any of you guys find yourselves around the eastern side of the state, hit me up. Hartwell, Russell, or Clark Hill


Every time I cross over Hartwell, I want to fish it. It looks like a great lake.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Its coming back. There was a massive striper die off several years ago, but its on its way back. If you travel hwy29 from Hartwell into Anderson county SC, Russell Lake backs up almost to the dam. When the COE generates, the cold water going downstream rings the dinner bell for the stripes. My best is 17#, 33inch fish on an electric chicken clouser.


----------



## Rnfarley (Aug 29, 2018)

Is there a good campground near there? Maybe could do a spring fish camp kinda thing...


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Several, depending on what kind of camping you want to do. For Hartwell, Hart State Park, Watsadlers are near the dam. Sadlers creek in South Carolina is close to the dam. Tugaloo State Park on the upper part of the lake.There are many others.
Russell not so many. Russell State Park has cabin rental as well as trailer and RV camping. Others available, but not on the lake.
Elbert County Bobby Brown park on Clark Hill lake has RV, trailer, tent camping and yurt rental.
The opportunities are endless, but most fill up pretty quickly in season.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

fishnpreacher said:


> Several, depending on what kind of camping you want to do. For Hartwell, Hart State Park, Watsadlers are near the dam. Sadlers creek in South Carolina is close to the dam. Tugaloo State Park on the upper part of the lake.There are many others.
> Russell not so many. Russell State Park has cabin rental as well as trailer and RV camping. Others available, but not on the lake.
> Elbert County Bobby Brown park on Clark Hill lake has RV, trailer, tent camping and yurt rental.
> The opportunities are endless, but most fill up pretty quickly in season.


Yurt rental? That could be interesting if it has a shower and toilet


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

http://bobbybrownpark.com/yurts.html

Don't believe they have any water utilities, but "full service comfort station" is within easy walking distance


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if it is still the case, but I believe the Atlanta Fly Club was or is the largest fly club in the country. Lots of fly anglers up there!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Here's another opportunity to get in amongst some fly fishermen

https://flyfishingshow.com/atlanta/

Most area fly shops, guide services, etc will be there


----------

